# In June we introduced our VidoTek Program. Those who signed up, post your experience/questions here!



## TTA Appraisal (Jun 6, 2017)

Hey UBER People!

Last month we introduced our nationwide VidoTek Damage Inspector Program and were delighted to see how many of you showed enthusiasm and signed up. Many of you have already received and completed assignments, so I wanted to take this opportunity to create a thread for those of you to share your experiences with the program thus far. Also, feel free to ask any questions!

For those of you that did not see our original post, we are TTA Appraisal a national damage appraisal company based in Southern California and Texas. We're the guys your insurance carrier turn to when they need an expert appraiser dispatched to perform a damage inspection. We are growing and fast!

Earlier this year, we launched our app 'VidoSee' to the claims industry. VidoSee allows us to dispatch ANYONE with a car and a smart phone to perform a guided damage inspection of our client's vehicles. Who guides the inspection you ask? One of our trusty, expert in-house appraisers! In real-time video, they guide you throughout the inspection, taking the photos they need in the process. The entire inspection takes about 10-15 minutes and you're done! We assign you nearby inspections; paying a minimum flat rate of $25 per inspection and more if you go beyond 20 miles for us.

We're not looking to replace your UBER income, but rather amplify it. With our VidoTek program in your back pocket, you'll be able to set up inspection appointments around your driving schedule to maximize your earnings from being out on the road. I think a few of you already have the right idea and have been applying this methodology.

To become a VidoTek, sign up here:

https://www.tta-appraisal.com/join-vidotek-program/

We need more VidoTek Inspectors in the following states:


Alabama
Alaska
Arizona
Arkansas
Colorado
Connecticut
Delaware
Georgia
Hawaii
Idaho
Illinois
Indiana
Iowa
Kansas
Kentucky
Louisiana
Maine
Maryland
Massachusetts
Michigan
Minnesota
Mississippi
Missouri
Montana
Nebraska
New Mexico
Nevada
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New York
North Dakota
North Carolina
Ohio
Oregon
Pennsylvania
Rhode Island
South Carolina
Tennessee
Utah
Vermont
Virginia
Washington
West Virginia
Wyoming
As we've mentioned before - we've just begun rolling out this program. Volume is based on the season and area you reside. We need VidoTeks not only in major cities, but in smaller towns too as claims come from everywhere.

We're confident virtual inspection is the future of our industry and welcome you to join in and add to your growing income.


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

Garbage. A big load of it. 

First off. 25 bux a pop. garbage considering what you all save by doing this using not independent contractors but sub contractors mind you.
Oh sure. It wont tAke much time You only have to coordinate with people and not only make it work for their time table but yours as well. That right tgere can eat up a chunk of a day. 
Going to their residence isnt even half the battle. Sometimes its going to a body shop. Dealing with that.

Plus its even more of a pain because you need the car keys for access to odomoter readings which means coordination is even more of a pain. Also, these people always want to do it during the worst traffic times ie business hrs. 

And then theres about 20 min min with the car. Once youve done all of the other all for a 25 before tax fee.

You guys really took a page out of the uber lyft hand book except you skipped the phase where it pays well and consistently for those early on people.

Oh did i mention the lack of assignments, the ones trickling in in a major urban area. 

Yeah. This stuff is amazing. For you all. No lost claim. When your staffers and independents cant get to those people first. 

Thats what this gig is. Bogus third string scraps.


Update, since i cant post any more on this thread, obviously due to censorship

You all are flat out lying. You are not giving 1099 because we are not independent contractors. You all have issued w4 because we are apparently sub contractors. 

Atleast be honest. !!!


----------



## TTA Appraisal (Jun 6, 2017)

Yesmassa said:


> Garbage. A big load of it.
> 
> First off. 25 bux a pop. garbage considering what you all save by doing this using not independent contractors but sub contractors mind you.
> Oh sure. It wont tAke much time You only have to coordinate with people and not only make it work for their time table but yours as well. That right tgere can eat up a chunk of a day.
> ...


We're sorry you feel this way, Yesmassa. Have you signed up and ran an assignment with us? We have found that most folks see our program as a good opportunity to supplement their UBER/Lyft income while in between passengers. Our program is flexible in the sense where you can schedule around picking up pax as you see fit, all while not sacrificing your earning potential.

While our volume will not compare to UBER, a VidoTek damage inspection will be the quicker way to earn $25. We try to assign based on close proximity, so you're typically traveling 5-15 minutes to the location of the vehicle with the inspection taking about 10 minutes itself. Because you schedule an appointment directly with the vehicle owner or shop manager, wait time upon arrival should be minimal as they are expecting you. $25 for about 20 minutes of your time in total on average. From there, you can switch back on to UBER and continue about your day picking up passengers.

Here's a video of a VidoSee/VidoTek inspection in action (skip to 1:07 if the link does not do it for you):






Also, with regards to volume, two things...

One, we have just begun to roll out this program nationwide. Real time instant guided damage inspections is a new industry concept, one we feel is a very big part of its future. Why? Because being able to quickly get someone out to inspect a vehicle vastly speeds up the claims process. Vehicle damage virtual inspection volume will continue to grow until it is perhaps industry standard.

Two, in the claims industry, volume is very much based on the weather/season. Always will be.

Lastly, your 'third string scraps' comment is inaccurate. With virtual inspections, we feel it equals the playing field to dispatch both VidoTeks and appraisers alike.

With that said, we hope you at least give the program a try, Yesmassa!


----------



## Yesmr (Feb 1, 2017)

I have tried it. What i said is experience talking. And 1.5-2hrs for 25 pre tax is garbage for what you all gain from it.


----------



## TTA Appraisal (Jun 6, 2017)

Perhaps you can elaborate on the 1.5-2 hours? How many miles was it from your primary location to the vehicle location? How long did the actual inspection take (once you connected with a live appraiser via VidoSee)? Where else was there added time?

Typically, because it's appointment-based these assignments should go rather smoothly.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

It seems that there has yet to be anyone on this forum that recommends your service as a viable source of income above minimum wage. Perhaps you can explain the benefits more clearly? I understand that the market varies by city. So, it would make sense to provide potential employees with data for their (each) city. For example:

What is the "average" time it takes (including travel time) to earn $25 for one house.
What is the "average"/"maximum" number of houses successfully completed per employee per week?

What is the "average"/"maximum" number of houses available per week within a "reasonable" (say 30 minutes one way) distance?
What is the "average"/"maximum" take home pay of an employee and the number of hours worked (including travel time).
How often are you required to refuse payment because the job was not properly done?

What is your employee retention rate? How many stay with you after 3, 6, 12 months?
How do you compare yourself to competitors?
Are participants considered independent contractors that receive a 1099?

Are there any other incentives to participate? How much more beyond 20 miles? Does it compare to the UberEats pricing model?
Paying $25 per house nationwide violates most current business models. Uber, Lyft, McDonald's, etc. have different payment/pricing structures in different cities.

In Connecticut, if I drove a passenger 20 miles in 40 minutes then I'd get $22.61 (net) from Uber. Plus a $25 "tip" (probably more) from the passenger for helping him with a task that took 30 minutes. That's $47.61 plus I might get another fare afterwards during the return. In New York City I'd get $38.43 (net) for the same trip. Plus I'd insist on a minimum $50 "tip" from the passenger for helping him with a task that took 30 minutes. That's $88.43 for the same trip.


----------



## TTA Appraisal (Jun 6, 2017)

Maven said:


> It seems that there has yet to be anyone on this forum that recommends your service as a viable source of income above minimum wage. Perhaps you can explain the benefits more clearly? I understand that the market varies by city. So, it would make sense to provide potential employees with data for their (each) city.


As mentioned in the thread opener, we just began rolling out our VidoTek program in June of this year. Instant video virtual inspection is very much a new concept to the claims industry, so there is certainly an expected transitional period. With our newly released VidoSee app, we feel virtual inspection will play a huge part in the industry's future and early adopters of our program could benefit on the 'on-demand' side. From the beginning, we have said this is NOT an UBER replacement, but rather another source of income that works within your driving schedule.

Actually, there are folks on this forum who have tried our program and have described the positives in terms of how they see it working for them. Because assignments are appointment-based, scheduling is very flexible. It's a 'can help, can't hurt' program.

Starting off, the volume will certainly not turn heads; the program is still in it's early stages of being rolled out nationwide. Prior to our VidoTek program, we solely used field appraisers. Gradually, we'll begin to transition more and more assignments to our capable VidoTeks as we head toward of end of 2017. It's important to note, volume is always going to depend on season and location. Obviously mother nature has quite a bit to do with the increase in auto claims at certain times of the year. Also, in areas with higher population, fender benders are more likely to occur. As a VidoTek, if you reside in a low populated area where it hardly rains, don't expect your inbox filled with notifications for assignments 5 minutes down the street from your own driveway. However, as many of you do for UBER, if you frequent the city/urban areas, in time you stand a better chance to receive steadier work from us.



Maven said:


> In Connecticut, if I drove a passenger 20 miles in 40 minutes then I'd get $22.61 (net) from Uber. Plus a $25 "tip" (probably more) from the passenger for helping him with a task that took 30 minutes. That's $47.61 plus I might get another fare afterwards during the return. In New York City I'd get $38.43 (net) for the same trip. Plus I'd insist on a minimum $50 "tip" from the passenger for helping him with a task that took 30 minutes. That's $88.43 for the same trip.


That is hypothetical and quite the best case scenario you set up there, wouldn't you agree? Most folks won't have 'tasks' for you and many won't tip you for that 40 minute trip.

We have found that most folks would prefer UBER wages were higher and tipping far more consistent from their passengers. Now for our best case scenario (and likely a more common occurrence): 5 minutes drive time to the vehicle location, 2 minutes for introduction with vehicle owner and 8 minutes to perform the actual inspection with our virtual appraisal guiding you. Done.

15 total minutes of your time for $25 and immediately after you can swipe 'on' for your next UBER passenger.

Because the program is fairly new, the 'average' data we have is limited at this time. What can be said is we attempt to send assignments as close as possible to where you reside or frequent. We try to assign out so it's the easiest $25 you'll make throughout the day. For all assignments outside of your 20 mile radius, we pay an additional $1 per mile (paid one way).

To take your 20 miles example, UBER is only paying you $22.61 for what is really 40 miles round trip. For a 40 mile round trip assignment, we'd pay you $25 base pay, plus $20 for the additional 20 miles it takes to come back home (or where you frequent). That's $45 guaranteed compared to UBER's $22.61 guaranteed pay.

To add to this, in the end, it's entirely up to you whether you accept an assignment. If the assignment is too far for you or you simply feel you're better off with passenger opportunities for the day, you can decline.

To touch on a few of your other points/questions:


*How often are you required to refuse payment because the job was not properly done? *This is extremely unlikely to occur. Upon arriving to the vehicle location, you are connected directly to one of our in-house virtual appraisers who will guide you to completion. In the case there are internet connection issues, there is an offline version of the app for you to use. Either way, the inspection process is simple. As long as every effort is there to complete the inspection, you're getting paid.
*How do you compare yourself to competitors? *No one else in our industry is doing real-time virtual inspections. We custom developed our own VidoSee app and feel virtual inspection is the future of the claims industry. 
*Are participants considered independent contractors that receive a 1099? *Participants, like our field appraisers, are considered independent contractors and indeed receive a 1099.
Your questions are appreciated, Maven. We're confident our program is beneficial and a match made in heaven for UBER and Lyft drivers alike. As a poster on this forum put it, keep our program in your back pocket.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Signed up in June. Still waiting for my first assignment.


----------



## TTA Appraisal (Jun 6, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Signed up in June. Still waiting for my first assignment.


For those of you still without your first assignment, we're still rolling out the program nationwide. Some areas may see assignments sooner than others.

Also, as we get closer to bad weather season, assignment volume will vastly increase. It's just how it works in the claims industry.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

TTA Appraisal said:


> As mentioned in the thread opener, we just began rolling out our VidoTek program in June of this year. Instant video virtual inspection is very much a new concept to the claims industry, so there is certainly an expected transitional period. With our newly released VidoSee app, we feel virtual inspection will play a huge part in the industry's future and early adopters of our program could benefit on the 'on-demand' side. From the beginning, we have said this is NOT an UBER replacement, but rather another source of income that works within your driving schedule.


I wish you good luck in your endeavor. The question is: "Does it make sense for a driver to forgo ridesharing income for the 'opportunity' of doing an appraisal?"


TTA Appraisal said:


> Actually, there are folks on this forum who have tried our program and have described the positives in terms of how they see it working for them. Because assignments are appointment-based, scheduling is very flexible. It's a 'can help, can't hurt' program.


It would be beneficial if some of those "folks on this forum" added their


TTA Appraisal said:


> Starting off, the volume will certainly not turn heads; the program is still in it's early stages of being rolled out nationwide. Prior to our VidoTek program, we solely used field appraisers. Gradually, we'll begin to transition more and more assignments to our capable VidoTeks as we head toward of end of 2017.


Can you comment on what compensation was received for each house (plus reimbursements for time and mileage) by the field appraisers that were formerly used?[/quote]


TTA Appraisal said:


> It's important to note, volume is always going to depend on season and location. Obviously mother nature has quite a bit to do with the increase in auto claims at certain times of the year. Also, in areas with higher population, fender benders are more likely to occur. As a VidoTek, if you reside in a low populated area where it hardly rains, don't expect your inbox filled with notifications for assignments 5 minutes down the street from your own driveway. However, as many of you do for UBER, if you frequent the city/urban areas, in time you stand a better chance to receive steadier work from us.


As I understand the The current compensation formula, it does not account for variations of location, adverse conditions, etc.


TTA Appraisal said:


> That is hypothetical and quite the best case scenario you set up there, wouldn't you agree? Most folks won't have 'tasks' for you and many won't tip you for that 40 minute trip. We have found that most folks would prefer UBER wages were higher and tipping far more consistent from their passengers. Now for our best case scenario (and likely a more common occurrence): 5 minutes drive time to the vehicle location, 2 minutes for introduction with vehicle owner and 8 minutes to perform the actual inspection with our virtual appraisal guiding you. Done.


I agree that the numbers that I used may not be representative of every situation, or even an average situation. This is part of the reason that I requested a summary of the successfully completed tasks. The current formula does not compensate drivers for a distance of under 20 miles. If a particular drop-off happens to be close to an appraisal location (your 5 minute example), great. If closer to 40 minutes for 20 miles then I suggest that additional compensation be given.


TTA Appraisal said:


> 15 total minutes of your time for $25 and immediately after you can swipe 'on' for your next UBER passenger.


What if a particular inspection takes well over 15 minutes due to travel time, inability to enter the house, or other complications? Will a driver be compensated for these?


TTA Appraisal said:


> Because the program is fairly new, the 'average' data we have is limited at this time. What can be said is we attempt to send assignments as close as possible to where you reside or frequent. We try to assign out so it's the easiest $25 you'll make throughout the day. For all assignments outside of your 20 mile radius, we pay an additional $1 per mile (paid one way).


To clarify, if it takes 60 minutes to travel 30 miles to an inspection location where you are unable to perform the inspection (example: cannot enter the house) then is the additional compensation $30, $10, nothing, or something else?


TTA Appraisal said:


> To take your 20 miles example, UBER is only paying you $22.61 for what is really 40 miles round trip. For a 40 mile round trip assignment, we'd pay you $25 base pay, plus $20 for the additional 20 miles it takes to come back home (or where you frequent). That's $45 guaranteed compared to UBER's $22.61 guaranteed pay.


To clarify, are miles calculated as one-way or round trip. What is the additional compensation for a 30-mile one-way trip, 60-miles round-trip?


TTA Appraisal said:


> To add to this, in the end, it's entirely up to you whether you accept an assignment. If the assignment is too far for you or you simply feel you're better off with passenger opportunities for the day, you can decline.


To clarify, is there any penalty for declining an inspection that was previously accepted? Is there a time limit?


TTA Appraisal said:


> To touch on a few of your other points/questions:
> *How often are you required to refuse payment because the job was not properly done? *This is extremely unlikely to occur. Upon arriving to the vehicle location, you are connected directly to one of our in-house virtual appraisers who will guide you to completion. In the case there are internet connection issues, there is an offline version of the app for you to use. Either way, the inspection process is simple. As long as every effort is there to complete the inspection, you're getting paid.


"Extremely rare" is not the same as never. How long before the "in-house virtual appraiser" determines that "every effort has been made" and a driver will be paid for an incomplete inspection? Is there additional compensation for that time?


TTA Appraisal said:


> *How do you compare yourself to competitors? *No one else in our industry is doing real-time virtual inspections. We custom developed our own VidoSee app and feel virtual inspection is the future of the claims industry.
> *Are participants considered independent contractors that receive a 1099? *Participants, like our field appraisers, are considered independent contractors and indeed receive a 1099.
> Your questions are appreciated, Maven. We're confident our program is beneficial and a match made in heaven for UBER and Lyft drivers alike. As a poster on this forum put it, keep our program in your back pocket.


Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions.

A new question regarding flexibility. Some Uber drivers like to work 2nd or 3rd shift, after normal business hours. How difficult is is to arrange for an inspection at times like 4 am on a Saturday or Sunday? Would your support staff be available at these times if there was a question or issue?


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I responded to the initial post. I was contacted and filled out all the paperwork. After about a month I was finally contacted for a job. It was over 100 miles away but because of the mileage reimbursement it actually turned out to be worth it profit wise. I had problems with the software even though I had a good cell signal at the location, download speeds of about 6 Mb and upload of about 1 Mb. I ended up just taking pictures and emailing them later. As I was returning home I was contacted for a similar job the next day. I accepted the trip and had already contacted the car lot when TTA cancelled the job because it was too far away. This was about 3 weeks ago. I was called yesterday but didn't answer because I didn't recognize the phone number and I haven't heard from them so may have missed out on another job.

The job is ok, but it would be better without software glitches. Also, I asked a number of questions in my emails which were never responded too. I want to do the best that I can so they want to use me in the future. Would still like to work with TTA more, though, as I really need the money.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Personally I enjoyed doing my Vidotek assignment, if for no reason other than adding variety to what I do. Mine involved driving over 100 miles roundtrip for a vehicle involved in a roll over that was at an auto yard.

I felt the compensation was better than doing a single Uber ride of the same duration, and for a slow day overall it was a good use of time. For a busy weekend time Uber may pay better than doing a long trip like this, but unless there is high surge, the "ideal case" type of situation of a close proximity TTA call would be a good use of time compared to an Uber trip.

Unfortunately my call also took me out of my Uber service area by over an hour, so I was not able to do any Uber rides on the return trip. Nevada drivers cannot get pings in California. If it was possible to actually get Uber pings in California that would make it a lot sweeter.

In the above posts some discuss that it may be unsavory to deal with an auto yard but I feel the opposite, as long as the auto yard is in your Uber service area. The auto yard will be more flexible than a normal client. For instance, the auto yard I went to basically said I could come by any time during their business hours. So you could potentially wait for a more convenient time to go, increasing the odds of getting good Uber fares that coincide with the visit. If it involved a normal client you are probably more working with their schedule than yours so you will not be able to meander over to the location slowly.

My assignment was in an area with poor cell phone data connectivity so the app didn't work right. I could not connect with a live representative and the pictures could not upload. Contacting TTA by phone you can get some instructions, however. Worse than the lack of data support though, the app would crash when putting in pictures so I had to retake the pictures multiple times. I was trying to upload a lot more than the normal number of photos so that may have been a factor. Eventually I just took the pictures manually and sent them by e-mail. I probably spent an hour or more taking the pictures in my case, mainly due to difficulty with the app and also because the damage was extensive and (at least in my judgement) needed more than a few cursory photos from each angle of the vehicle. If I did the same call again I feel I could have done it in a fraction of the time due to experience. As with anything new there is a learning curve and my guess is that I got possibly one of the most difficult types of incidents that one is likely to get for my first job. My guess is too that since this process is relatively new that there are a lot of kinks to work out and I expect that in the future the software will be improved.

My guess is that there are not many TTA vidotek inspectors yet, so getting responses on this forum from inspectors may be difficult. It is very difficult to share experiences without TTA having enough data to determine which inspector corresponds to a username on the forum. My guess is that this has resulted in much hesitancy from responses here. Due to the normal relatively anonymous nature of this forum environment, users of these boards have said many things that would generally be ill-advised to say in front of his boss.... discussing politics, embarrassing stories, etc.

I personally look forward to my next TTA assignment if I get another one. Like I said in my first sentence, my favorite thing about it is just breaking up the monotony.


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

I signed up in June in Palm Bay Florida which is 45 minutes east of Orlando one hour south of Daytona and 45 minutes north of Vero Beach I am on the space coast and I have yet to receive any assignments I'm willing to do as many as I can but I am not getting anything


----------



## TTA Appraisal (Jun 6, 2017)

Your feedback is appreciated TriadUberGoober and Trafficat.

We are sorry you ran into issues with our application when attempting to perform your inspection. We are indeed in the early stages of this program and with that may come some kinks to iron out. We can assure you we are always working to improve our VidoSee app, so in the future we run into these issues less frequently.

Trafficat, you appear to understand the potential in our program and how it can be used to supplement the UBER life for fellow drivers. You are correct with regards to our VidoTek roster. We started recruiting drivers at the beginning of June. While we are pleased with the sign ups accrued thus far, we are always looking for folks nationwide that share your enthusiasm. Our VT managers love assigning out inspections to folks who want it and consistently accept work. Depending on the area, over time, someone with your great attitude and work ethic would be more likely to see area exclusivity and therefore a higher, more consistent volume of inspections.

With that said, stay optimistic you'll receive more assignment soon. Summer months tend to be on the slower side in claims as it is the fall/winter season that gets to be extremely busy in our industry.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It looked like a good deal, and i'm all for it.

During the sign up process all my questions where answered VERY promptly but unfortunately it's just not a good match as it was a mutual decision to not allow doing it in a marked taxi,

However even in a taxi the rates are right for what is required.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I did my first assignment on Friday, but I used the Self-inspection option because of numerous reports of issues with the video method. Including driving time, waiting for the vehicle key to be delivered, and inspection time, the job took about an hour and a half, maybe 1:45.

Also on Friday, I received two additional assignments which I accepted. I contacted both claimants and learned that neither would be available on the weekend, so plans were made to do one on Monday and the other Tuesday. Monday however, I received emails canceling both jobs because they had not been completed within 48 hours (when the claimants were not available).

I was asked to return to the first job and re-do it, which I declined, and I have asked TTA to remove me from their list of inspectors. I will not be paid for the first job.

I don't think there is anything sinister going on with this company, but I simply don't see it as a productive thing for me, here in my market. Just way too many hoops to jump through for $25. I'm better off just staying online with Uber & Lyft.


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

What is upsetting to me is that I signed up in the middle of June went first posted on this form I was approved less than a week later and I still have not gotten one job and I live in Central Florida this place is very very busy there are lots of tourist here you can't tell me that in two months there was not one assignment I could have gotten I wish that somebody from TTA could check into my account for private message me because something is totally wrong I have made phone calls and emails and they keep telling me this is the slow part of the year will if it's so slow why are these people in Florida getting jobs and not me a 20 mile radius from where I am is a big area of Central Florida anybody that can help me I would really appreciate it


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Xmikem1967x said:


> What is upsetting to me is that I signed up in the middle of June went first posted on this form I was approved less than a week later and I still have not gotten one job and I live in Central Florida this place is very very busy there are lots of tourist here you can't tell me that in two months there was not one assignment I could have gotten I wish that somebody from TTA could check into my account for private message me because something is totally wrong I have made phone calls and emails and they keep telling me this is the slow part of the year will if it's so slow why are these people in Florida getting jobs and not me a 20 mile radius from where I am is a big area of Central Florida anybody that can help me I would really appreciate it


Just drive man.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I did my first appraisal today. It was overhead damage to a carport that some moving company did while delivering furniture in a box truck too tall for the overhang.

Not including my time contacting the claimant to arrange for the inspection and TTA, the job was 15 miles round trip and 50 minutes of my time. My time all around would have been less if the link to the app was included in the first email I received. The claimant was pretty fed up with the whole process, and did not really understand why I was involved, or who I was, when he has already submitted photos, police reports, insurance certificates, etc. The damage occurred two months ago. He was rightly annoyed, but at the wrong person. I have a background in Stage Management, and I have had to deal with far more pissed off dancers, singers, directors, etc., and have the stomach to smile and nod my head while someone is going completely off the hook. The only difference this time is I'm not being paid the same to deflect complaints.

The app is buggy. The link I was given to start the appraisal was pre-filled in with this job. None of the buttons worked to start either the guided video appraisal, or the self-guided one. I had to un-install the app, re-boot my phone and re-install the app. It shut down 4 times during the live appraisal, and it successfully re-connected each time. I had 4 bars of LTE on T-Mobile. I figure 5-10 minutes could have been saved if the app was working correctly.

I drove dead-head there and back, as this was not a long trip. My sense is this would be more profitable if I was already out there driving Uber/Lyft, and could pick up some fares there and back. Today I had other commitments.


----------



## TTA Appraisal (Jun 6, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> I did my first appraisal today. It was overhead damage to a carport that some moving company did while delivering furniture in a box truck too tall for the overhang.
> 
> Not including my time contacting the claimant to arrange for the inspection and TTA, the job was 15 miles round trip and 50 minutes of my time. My time all around would have been less if the link to the app was included in the first email I received. The claimant was pretty fed up with the whole process, and did not really understand why I was involved, or who I was, when he has already submitted photos, police reports, insurance certificates, etc. The damage occurred two months ago. He was rightly annoyed, but at the wrong person. I have a background in Stage Management, and I have had to deal with far more pissed off dancers, singers, directors, etc., and have the stomach to smile and nod my head while someone is going completely off the hook. The only difference this time is I'm not being paid the same to deflect complaints.
> 
> ...


Your feedback is appreciated, surlywynch. We apologize for any issues you experienced with our VidoSee app. We are working diligently to improve VidoSee, to ensure these issues do not occur in the future.

We look forward to getting you back out there for your next inspection assignment.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

TTA Appraisal said:


> Your feedback is appreciated, surlywynch. We apologize for any issues you experienced with our VidoSee app. We are working diligently to improve VidoSee, to ensure these issues do not occur in the future. We look forward to getting you back out there for your next inspection assignment.


I see that additional posters have expressed a variety of opinions (on average more positive than the initial posters), issues, and ways to improve your service. I understand that you must be quite busy and perhaps that you may have missed or not yet had the opportunity to reply to my additional questions that were posted this past August 2nd. However, whenever you have the opportunity, I would appreciate a reply.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I had a rough time using the app, and at the time I attributed it to either a poor cell connection or a problem with my phone. In hindsight, I had previously verified that I had a good connection and my phone is a newer 'Android with lots of memory, but it's easy to second-guess yourself, especially when it's the first time. After all the comments I've read on this thread I'm convinced that the Vidotek app is "not ready for prime time."


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

How did you get to the name Vidotek. It feels just like poor spelling but I am sure there is more.

Btw not for me as a driver, but a pretty interesting idea.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Do NOT waste your time with this gig!
Done 2 back in Aug. had to do both on self-inspection because app would not work. 
On the first one I did, had to wait for keys about 10 minutes then spent another 10 trying to connect to appraisal video, no go. Then took photos about 20 minutes. Returned keys and left. This was after driving 30 minutes to it, got approved for mileage(never got paid). Only got $25.00 because they said photos were not received when the app told me “completed”. 
Second one same as first one but they told me I had to go back as they wanted more photos. 
Never got paid $0.00 and I was also approved for mileage. 
The reason I did not get paid I think is because I didn’t go back to take more photos. Regardless, very shady! They still owe me for mileage on the first and the $25.00 plus mileage on the second one. 
I should have been paid on the 15 sept but nothing. 
DO NOT DO IT THIS GIG!

Ps they also had their email system hacked and they brushed off as nothing.


----------



## Xmikem1967x (Sep 13, 2016)

I signed up in June finally got my first one in the end of August it was pretty easy although the app did not work correctly I had to take my own pictures but I got paid on the 15th I just wish I could get more of them I live in Central Florida especially after the hurricane I can understand how I haven't had even one after that first one


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've done the self-inspection a couple of times now and the live connection once when it worked. The live connection was very glitchy, couldn't get the phone to focus. IMO data connections are usually not good enough for the vidosee app to work. I think it would be easier actually if we just took pictures manually and sent them by e-mail, and scrapped the app altogether. The app just always wigs out and you aren't sure if your photos go through or not on the self-inspection, and it often resets losing your photos. The live action thing can save some time by making it so you take less photos overall, but it isn't that great when you can't focus the image and then you suggest that you can just take the pics and send them and the guy on the other end is telling you that isn't how it works... which is funny, because that is how it works on self-inspection.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I have done 3 inspections for them and still waiting to get paid. I am in contact with them and will see if this gets resolved. The software worked fine on 1 out of 3 inspections. Still, if I can get the pay issue resolved I would like to do more inspections for them.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Xmikem1967x said:


> I signed up in June finally got my first one in the end of August it was pretty easy although the app did not work correctly I had to take my own pictures but I got paid on the 15th I just wish I could get more of them I live in Central Florida especially after the hurricane I can understand how I haven't had even one after that first one


I am also CF. I Signed up end of July and within 2 days got a claim which they paid in Aug. the second claim I got within 3-4 days and did early Aug. never got paid.
I did close my bank account because of their email system getting hacked. But even so, they should have send me a paper check. NOTHING!


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

So what I'm getting from this is that a) their app sucks and b) they don't pay you.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

I've done a half dozen now, and turned down a few others. It takes about 5 min to call a claimant to schedule a time. I fit them in before my driving "shift', then start pax pick-ups from that point. I've done one that was a few miles away from my house on a day I didn't even drive Uber (took 20 min round trip), and I've had some "long distance" inspections, and they've paid what I requested for mileage adjustments (Done *before* an assignment is accepted). I've gotten paid on-time w/ a paper check. No problems with the App - I've yet to do a manual inspection. Video link has worked well w/ the exception of one time I needed to re-request a video connection. It's not a replacement for Uber/Lyft, but it's nice to have a guaranteed $25 for the 1st 1/2 hour on the road. Having said that, I could see how different markets could have much different experiences w/ driving distances and connectivity issues. Also, it's probably not feasible to try to schedule one of these mid-shift, as you have no idea where you'll be.



sthriftybroke said:


> So what I'm getting from this is that a) their app sucks and b) they don't pay you.


 Not from my experience. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Signed up for almost a month now. Have yet to receive my first $25 assignment. Luckily I'm not banking on this...


----------

